# Physignathus lesueurii at Byron Bay?



## Mario89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello everybody,

is this Physignathus lesueurii?

Found in Byron Bay on September 6th, 2009.

Thanks in advance and best regards,
Mario


----------



## baker (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes. They are _Intellagama _now not _Physignathus.
_Cheers Cameron


----------



## Mario89 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you very much, Cameron!
Regards, Mario


----------

